# Why did God design this bird!



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

The CA Towhee is a bird that puts out a chirp while it forages for bugs and things off the ground. So basically it is slow moving bird that announces it's location ON THE GROUND. It will come right by my patio door and is oblivious to my cats outside. Today my cat was lounging on my patio chair and the bird chirped on by but luckily my cat was sleeping and got startled and ran in. I am constantly chasing the bird away because it doesn't take long for my cats to hear it and go for it. Yes my cats go outside but geez, this bird just makes it too easy.


----------

